# Wie nehme ich einen Siemens Scalance S615 in Betrieb



## Papaschlumpf (25 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe auf diesem Wege Jemanden zu finden der mir bei der Konfiguration eines Scalance S615 behilflich sein kann.

Kurz zum Scenario:
P1: Vlan1   10.0.1.1
P2: Vlan1   10.0.1.11
P3: Vlan2   192.168.2.62
P4: Vlan2   Reserve
P5: Vlan1   Reserve

P1 kommuniziert mit P2 => funktioniert

Nun möchte ich vom P3 (192.168.2.62) auf den P2 (10.0.1.11) zugreifen, z.B. auf eine WebGUI.
Wie genau muss ich die NAT-Konfiguration und/oder statische Routen einstellen?
Welche Ports muss ich auf "U" / "u" / "M" / "F" stellen?

Danke schon mal vielmals für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Papaschlumpf (26 September 2021)

Kann mir Niemand helfen?


----------



## Michitronik (26 Oktober 2021)

@Papaschlumpf hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden? Habe zufällig deinen Thread hier gesehen.
Im Handbuch im SIOS im Kapitel 3.5.4 "NAT und Firewall" steht ein Beispiel zur Konfiguration der NAT-Regeln zwischen den VLANs.


----------

